# He has a big effect on me..



## topcoursereviews01 (Jun 11, 2009)

My relationship with this guy is over, but I am wondering why I can't get over him? What are the possible reasons behind my problem? hope you can help me. Thanks in advance.

relationship problem advice


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Could be your infatuated with him...
which has become an obessession...

these things are not love.


In that article you posed, I see some bad advice as if someone in the relationship wants out and you work to keep them, your setting yourself up for a relationship that will not work out well for you. 
You cannot make someone love you !


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i think you saw something that was really good and letin go is very difficult in these situations. even when your not with that person. unfortunately only time in these situations is the healer.
spend some time on your own and although hard. you never know the situation in the future. my suggestion though as your question is vague - if hes a married man. steer clear. let him go.


----------

